# Fat Sleeper Gobys



## BattleFish (9 mo ago)

Wild caught Northeast Florida pond


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice, great pics.


----------



## The Fish Lady (9 mo ago)

BattleFish said:


> Wild caught Northeast Florida pond
> View attachment 32170
> View attachment 32171


Hi!😃
What type are they? 
Boy! They look happy and healthy! Wow!
Northeast Florida? I'm from northeast Florida! St. Augustine??


----------

